

CR-48 sign up easter eggs - cgcardona
http://twitter.com/#!/cgcardona/status/15964824861155328
I found these two easter eggs that let you bypass 'applying' for a cr-48 and let you just give google your address.<p>Google sent me 2 cr-48s ;-)<p>Happy Holidays! Thanks for the cr-48s Google!
======
scottmp10
I tried upgrading to the Chrome beta (which I have been meaning to do anyway)
but there was no new tab to sign up for a notebook.

And I doubt the QR code page still works but might be worth the try.

~~~
cgcardona
I signed up twice and they sent me 2 - trust me it is worth is

~~~
Isamu
Thanks for the tip, the chrome beta didn't prompt me so I used the QR code.

~~~
cgcardona
Excellent :-]

------
afdband
Hello !!

------
amenges
sign me up!

